# Wood sheathing



## Boits (Aug 13, 2021)

Having roof replaced. Roofer wants to put new wood sheathing over existing sheathing which is 3/8. Some areas are spongy. Said code is now 5/8. Shouldn't the boards that need to be replaced be removed instead of being covered? They are trying to save me $$. Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

We cover over homes with 3/8ths all the time. However if there is active rot going on, that should be removed because of mold issues.


----------



## Boits (Aug 13, 2021)

roofermann said:


> We cover over homes with 3/8ths all the time. However if there is active rot going on, that should be removed because of mold issues.


I had 2 contractors tell me insurance should pay for new sheathing but insurance adjuster flat out told me no.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Boits said:


> I had 2 contractors tell me insurance should pay for new sheathing but insurance adjuster flat out told me no.


Get an independent adjuster. Both building code and the shingle warranty are on your side.


----------

